# Robbin's, Harrison's or something else?



## Aidey (Mar 17, 2011)

So after becoming incredibly frustrated with my AMLS book I decided I really need to expand my library and buy some real medical books. I looked back through the various threads on book suggestions, but I ended up with a wish list considerably outside of my budget. 

For the plunge into real medical books I am stuck between Robbin's Pathophysiology of Disease and Harrison's Principles of Internal Medicine. Which one do you guys think is better to start with, or is there something else that would be better?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Start with a REALLY good anatomy text and a REALLY good physiology text (both geared towards med students) and then move on to Robbin's otherwise you'll just drive yourself insane.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Start with a REALLY good anatomy text and a REALLY good physiology text (both geared towards med students)


Any recommendations?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got an A&P text, but I'm not sure how it rates. Let me see if I can find the name.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it is Principles of Anatomy and Physiology, but I'm not 100% sure and I'm at work so I can't check. It is an A&P 100 level text.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

Aidey said:


> So after becoming incredibly frustrated with my AMLS book I decided I really need to expand my library and buy some real medical books. I looked back through the various threads on book suggestions, but I ended up with a wish list considerably outside of my budget.
> 
> For the plunge into real medical books I am stuck between Robbin's Pathophysiology of Disease and Harrison's Principles of Internal Medicine. Which one do you guys think is better to start with, or is there something else that would be better?



Check your inbox, Aidey


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Any recommendations?




"Pathologic Basis of Disease - Robbins and Cottran"
"Guyton's Medical Physiology"

"Atlas of Human Anatomy"
"Human Anatomy & Physiology marieb"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 17, 2011)

Also, if you're looking for EM specific material, the two main texts are Tintinalli's and Rosen's.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 17, 2011)

I looked at Tintalli's, but it is way too big to read at work.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> "Pathologic Basis of Disease - Robbins and Cottran"
> "Guyton's Medical Physiology"
> 
> "Atlas of Human Anatomy"
> "Human Anatomy & Physiology marieb"



So I checked my A&P book, and I have "Anatomy & Physiology" By Marieb, second edition (2005). It looks like "Human" was added to the title after the 4th edition from a quick search on her books, though I may be wrong.


----------



## izibo (Mar 19, 2011)

As an owner of both texts, I can't say I would really recommend either Robbin's or Harrison's at the EMT/Medic level. It just really isn't designed to be a primary (or secondary) text for paramedic education. If you wanted it as a supplement when you see some strange or bizarre case, then sure. Just realize that there are plenty of great resources that are more accessible on the internet.

Now, if you really wanted to learn the nitty-gritty details on Multiple Endocrine Neoplasia Types I, 2A, and 2B. Go for Robbin's or Harrison's 

If you want a good Anatomy atlas, look at Netter (default for most medical schools) or Rohen (actual cadaver dissections). For a good physiology text, have a look at Guyton or Costanzo.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 19, 2011)

izibo said:


> As an owner of both texts, I can't say I would really recommend either Robbin's or Harrison's at the EMT/Medic level. It just really isn't designed to be a primary (or secondary) text for paramedic education.



Really? I think Robin's is perhaps one of the best books I read.

Is it good for a brain dead protocol monkey? Certainly not. But for those interested, pathology is pathology.



izibo said:


> If you wanted it as a supplement when you see some strange or bizarre case, then sure. Just realize that there are plenty of great resources that are more accessible on the internet..



Yea, but unfortunately googlefu doesn't always produce a reliable website.



izibo said:


> Now, if you really wanted to learn the nitty-gritty details on Multiple Endocrine Neoplasia Types I, 2A, and 2B. Go for Robbin's or Harrison's



I was thinking something more along the lines of the patho for arteriosclerosis or inflammation rather than neoplasia, but as it is, neoplasia is a large part of pathology. So much so, here it requires a year of study in pathomorphology alone.



izibo said:


> If you want a good Anatomy atlas, look at Netter (default for most medical schools) or Rohen (actual cadaver dissections).



Sabotta is really good, but it is way over priced.

I think Rohen is better for reference and dissection where as Netter works for the noncadaver based study.




izibo said:


> For a good physiology text, have a look at Guyton or Costanzo.



I think Costanzo is good if you already have considerable basic science background.

If you are starting from a deficit like limited/no biology, chemistry, etc. Guyton explains what you need to know about it usually in the beginning of each chapter, So there is more reading to understand than simply try to memorize.


----------



## boingo (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are looking for something more portable, try the Washington Manual or Merck Manual, I carried both in a ruck while deployed, so space was definately an issue.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not fond of Meck,

I do like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Handbook-Clinical-Medicine-Handbooks/dp/0199232172/ref=dp_ob_title_bk

It is also very reasonably priced.


----------



## zmedic (Mar 19, 2011)

Anatomy: I like Moore's "clinically oriented anatomy"

ECG: ECGs for the emergency physician, by Mattu 
http://www.amazon.com/ECGs-Emergency-Physician-Amal-Mattu/dp/0727916548

Pathology: Robbins is good but hard to read just on your own, there is a shorter version that might work well if you aren't in medical school: 

https://evolve.elsevier.com/productPages/s_1221.html

And if you want to be a critical care baller, the ICU book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/07..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=13ANQSY9BPKPPQFJN5V8


----------

